# you guy's think you have problems!



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

this is what I have to deal with! my wife, does weird stuff ( I'll elaborate more on this if anyone's interested)
can't cook, is a slob, very disorganized, has no decorating sense, watches tv evangelists, reads the bible but acts contrary to it. makes poor financial discissions and is a shopaholic, nags me when I have a couple of beers after working hard, nags me when I'm doing home improvement projects, undermines my authority with the kids and last but not least, doesn't like sex! top that!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You two have a lot of resentment built towards each other. How do you treat your wife? Do you tell her she's a slob? Do you take a few bites and tell her how disgusting her food tastes? At least she cooks. I have neighbors who are SAHM's as myself who do not cook! Do you nag her? 

You have to understand we are only hearing one side of the story. I'm assuming she has a nice long list of things she doesn't like about you. Is she spending money daily? A shopaholic is an addiction as I mentioned in your other post. You sound very angry towards your wife right now. Does she have any good qualities you can think of?

Her not liking sex could result in the way you treat her. Do you nag her too? You sound very bitter towards her. You should start with marriage counseling. 

My ex was verbally abusive and unfaithful. I didn't like sex with him either. He blamed his miserable life on me when in fact he was the cause of all the problems. He is miserable with his current wife too.

My husband now treats me with full respect and we get along very well. We are the best of friends. Oh, I can not decorate for the life of me.lol My husband doesn't mind that at all. I'm disabled, so the housework doesnt always get done. That doesn't mean I'm lazy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! How long have you 2 been together?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

sissyphus said:


> this is what I have to deal with! my wife, does weird stuff ( I'll elaborate more on this if anyone's interested)
> can't cook, is a slob, very disorganized, has no decorating sense, watches tv evangelists, reads the bible but acts contrary to it. makes poor financial discissions and is a shopaholic, nags me when I have a couple of beers after working hard, nags me when I'm doing home improvement projects, undermines my authority with the kids and last but not least, doesn't like sex! top that!


i have these issues with mine too. i try to focus on her good qualities


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

sissyphus said:


> this is what I have to deal with! my wife, does weird stuff ( I'll elaborate more on this if anyone's interested)
> can't cook, is a slob, very disorganized, has no decorating sense, watches tv evangelists, reads the bible but acts contrary to it. makes poor financial discissions and is a shopaholic, nags me when I have a couple of beers after working hard, nags me when I'm doing home improvement projects, undermines my authority with the kids and last but not least, doesn't like sex! top that!



And you're with her because?

C


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr PBear above me raises a good point.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

PBear said:


> And you're with her because?


Because he lost a bet, I'm guessing.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

So...tell us her good points.
What made you fall in love with her?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

We teach people how to treat us. You need to establish boundaries and call her on this behavior. Ignoring her actions and complaining about it will not change the dynamic of your marriage.


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

you're darn right I'm mad! right now I can't think of any good points other than the fact she's the mother of my kids. we went to counseling once, but I didn't think it was working so I stop going. married over 20+ yrs. she's more concern about herself than this relationship.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Listen to the ghost in the house.....get out.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

So sissyphus...what's your plan now?
It's great to come here to vent... but you still need a plan.

What do you THINK is going on with your wife? Does she work outside the home?
Is she depressed? Is just selfish?

Do you care any more? If things could be fixed would you want to stay married to her?

You sound so bitter and angry... you can't live like that. Your kids must be aware that there is unhappiness in the home.

Home should be our soft place to fall... our sanctuary from all the trials and tribulations of life.

So what you going to do?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If your truly unhappy, then it's time to move on. It's not healthly for anyone to live like this. It's easy to start a fight due to built op resentment and it escalates into a huge fight in front of the children. The children need to see their parents love each other, not nagging or bickering.

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Most evangelicals read the bible but act contrary to it's teachings. She's not alone.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

sissyphus said:


> this is what I have to deal with! my wife, does weird stuff ( I'll elaborate more on this if anyone's interested)
> can't cook, is a slob, very disorganized, has no decorating sense, watches tv evangelists, reads the bible but acts contrary to it. makes poor financial discissions and is a shopaholic, nags me when I have a couple of beers after working hard, nags me when I'm doing home improvement projects, undermines my authority with the kids and last but not least, doesn't like sex! top that!


Well, don't know if I can 'top that', but I can suggest that you start diligently reading the following and thinking about what YOU can do to 'stop that'!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

Best wishes.


----------

